# Job websites



## sue999 (Apr 21, 2008)

Does anyone have any links for job websites in Spain. thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sue999 said:


> Does anyone have any links for job websites in Spain. thanks


Yes ....... loads


----------



## sue999 (Apr 21, 2008)

could I have some then ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sue999 said:


> could I have some then ?


Look in your personal messages, I sent them at the same time as replying to your post


----------



## sue999 (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh I see - didn't know about that ! Thanks


----------



## wagonlad (May 2, 2008)

Hi Starvinsky,

If possable could you send me that infomation also, we are looking to move to Los Alcazares within the next few months and wife would prefer me to atleast be looking for a job before hand, Im an HGV driver.

Many Thanks 
Marc


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

wagonlad said:


> Hi Starvinsky,
> 
> If possable could you send me that infomation also, we are looking to move to Los Alcazares within the next few months and wife would prefer me to atleast be looking for a job before hand, Im an HGV driver.
> 
> ...


I should start charging for this 
Look in your pm folder in about 5 minutes


----------



## wagonlad (May 2, 2008)

Will check soon.

Many Thanks
Marc


----------



## coolmatt (May 4, 2008)

*hi*

hi, 

can u plz provide the sites to me too.. many thnx in advance... 

cheers.


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

hey don't forget me , thank you


----------



## fairyfae (Jan 13, 2008)

.....me too please!


----------



## barneysmum (Apr 30, 2008)

Me too please!


----------



## holakittie (May 15, 2008)

me too please!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sent by pm


----------



## G mann (Mar 20, 2008)

could I also have those job websites thanx


----------



## holakittie (May 15, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Sent by pm


Thanks for the list- 

Last Tuesday I have actually applied for a job with an international engineering consultancy in Barca. 

I have been trying to find info on salaries to expect over there for similar jobs, but haven't found anything yet.
Now, looking at cost of rent etc... and considering I want to move there to have a good time and not struggling, I have calculated that to be ok, I would need a minimum of 33k euros annual salary (before tax).

To set the background, I'm a doctoral environmental scientist specialised in soil and water contamination issues, with 2 years consultancy experience-

Is that an unreasonable salary to expect?


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Stravinsky,

Could you send me a list of job web site too if its not too much trouble. Many Thanks.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

holakittie said:


> Thanks for the list-
> 
> Last Tuesday I have actually applied for a job with an international engineering consultancy in Barca.
> 
> ...


Well, in General in Spain the cost of living is lower than, say, the UK. But in Barca and Madrid the cost of living can be right up there with the UK, especially with property rental. Theres always the option to live outside Barca and commute to bring those costs down, but then again you may not want to.

I seem to remember the average salary in the UK is about £22k. The average salary in Spain is around €12,000-€18,000/year

So whether its an unreasonable salary to expect, I don't know as I dont know the scales for your line of work, but maybe this gives you an idea that salaries here in Spain may be a shock to you


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

Stravinsky,

Thanks for the info on the job web sites it appreciated.


----------



## nikkiwinter (Nov 29, 2007)

Please could you send the links to the sites to me also!!
Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

I've sent you a PM with the info on job web sites I got from Stravinsky


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

decgraham said:


> I've sent you a PM with the info on job web sites I got from Stravinsky


Thank God for that ....... its almost becoming a full time job for me 
Sent you some reputation


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for that, I had noticed a lot of people had asked for the info and it looked like a full time job, happy to help.


----------



## spooky (May 28, 2008)

Decgraham,
Seen as you have taken over this , could i have the list of links please?

Gracias


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

spooky said:


> Decgraham,
> Seen as you have taken over this , could i have the list of links please?
> 
> Gracias



It would however be extremely nice if the people who requested the links dropped in here from time to time to share their experiences and discuss ex pat matters


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

Spooky,

I've sent you a PM with the web sites.

ATB


----------



## nicci (May 28, 2008)

hi stravinsky,
sorry to be a pain could you pls send me the jobs list too x
ta,
nicci x


----------



## spooky (May 28, 2008)

Thanks peeps !


----------



## coolmatt (May 4, 2008)

hi stravinsky,

i m making a request second time, plz send me by pm. Also dude I need a bit help. I am doing Ph.D. in polymer science from Basque country. I dont know spanish; can u plz tell me is it necessary to know spanish for finding a job in spain. Also how can I get job and how many chances for my field?

thanx a lot....


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Coolmatt

I've sent you two PM's with the job web sites that Stravinsky sent to me, the first PM doesn't have the web sites. I was too quick on the keyboard and forgot to click paste before send. ATB


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

coolmatt said:


> hi stravinsky,
> 
> i m making a request second time, plz send me by pm. Also dude I need a bit help. I am doing Ph.D. in polymer science from Basque country. I dont know spanish; can u plz tell me is it necessary to know spanish for finding a job in spain. Also how can I get job and how many chances for my field?
> 
> thanx a lot....



Sorry, I've been back in the UK
Seems sorted now
You will most probably need Spanish to get a job here. Can you imagine a Spaniard coming to the UK and trying to get a job in an english speaking community without the language .... almost impossible


----------



## eshock44 (Jun 21, 2008)

Almost (but not quite) scared to ask for a copy of that list of sites 

So may i please get a copy of that list?

Thanks


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Sorry, I've been back in the UK
> Seems sorted now
> You will most probably need Spanish to get a job here. Can you imagine a *Spaniard coming to the UK and trying to get a job in an english speaking community without the language .... almost impossible *


 Your kidding all they got to do is apply for a security job and they will suit as nearly every Marks and Spencers security is foreign , likewise airports have loads etc 

Reckon it will be a help if they dont speak English properly , as they seem to do better


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> Your kidding all they got to do is apply for a security job and they will suit as nearly every Marks and Spencers security is foreign , likewise airports have loads etc
> 
> Reckon it will be a help if they dont speak English properly , as they seem to do better


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

eshock44 said:


> Almost (but not quite) scared to ask for a copy of that list of sites
> 
> So may i please get a copy of that list?
> 
> Thanks


Check your PM soon


----------



## eshock44 (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks already been extremely useful


----------



## samander (Jun 23, 2008)

*Me too please*

I would be interested in any info on jobs too if you would be so kind. Also any camp sites that are in the Oliva, Denia region that do good priced long winter prices.

Many thanks


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

samander said:


> I would be interested in any info on jobs too if you would be so kind. Also any camp sites that are in the Oliva, Denia region that do good priced long winter prices.
> 
> Many thanks


When you say camp sites are you referring to tents ? or Caravans ? if its caravans then Hurricane will know all you need as he lives in one .


----------



## samander (Jun 23, 2008)

It would be caravans and I cant wait to hear from Hurricane then, thanks for responding


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

samander said:


> It would be caravans and I cant wait to hear from Hurricane then, thanks for responding


Hurricane doesn't live in Spain and certainly wouldn't know anything about this area

Kiko Port camping is right down on the beach in Oliva Playa. It has a restaurant, beach bar, and the beach itself is blue flag. Oilva Playa town is within walking distance

Camping KIKO PARK ¤¤¤ Oliva (Valencia, Spain) - Camping & Bungalows


----------



## mallorcacyclist (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi folks, this is my first post and I've just found this really useful thread, I don't mean to be rude, but please could I have a copy of the employment list as well ?

Many thanks !

more posts to come !


----------



## samander (Jun 23, 2008)

Many thanks for the link, will have a look, have heard of Kiko Park and it looks great.


----------



## ssd (Sep 14, 2007)

Could one of the recipients just post the list of links on here so that everybody who is too shy/polite to ask for it can see it?
It would also be useful to new viewers of the thread.


----------



## David67 (May 26, 2008)

*Sorry another one*

Hi,

Could you please post the job websites to me too?

I was out yesterday at a job interview in London and realised when I got home I could have actually flown to Palma in the time it took me to get across the capital!!!! ah the joy!

Still, Spain are in the semi finals, and a friend is cooking up a mean Paella so if the weather holds out I can pretend I'm anywhere but here. 

Thanks
David


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

*Aussie needing work Spain*

Thanking you all in advance. I am a new member of this forum and live currently in Australia, we would like to move to Spain but require jobs. I am Registered Nurse and hubby is Electronics Engineer in Manufacturing field. A list of websites would be fabulous if someone could send them and also any information you could give about the whole move - although i have been reading loads of other posts here too. We have 2 children to bring with us 10 & 16 years. I have a brother already living north of Barca, and so would like to be in that region. He is in Aiguafreda, Centelles area.

Again Thankyou for any assistance you can give.

Dizzy


----------



## Graymeiste (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello, everyone. 

Another new poster here who could sure use those links. My family and I are a bit in love with the thought of moving to Spain from the US, and I would like to get some homework done on how difficult it might be to make such a thing happen!

Anyone hiring IT Security Directors/Managers?


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Does anybody have details of websites for teaching opportunities in Spain,
particularly in Andalucia and in a school, public or private ?


Regards, Dave


----------

